# New Europiccola owner



## Berlioz (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi everyone.

When my trusty Gaggia Classic packed up after 12 years service, I took the opportunity to splash out on the machine I have long coveted. The Europiccola.

I am slowly getting to grips with it and learning it's quirks. Next acquisition will be to upgrade from my MC2 grinder, which has also served well.

I have 2 questions for now to my fellow La Pavoni, lever users:

1. What grinder do you have it paired with?

2. What's your favourite coffee to use with it?

Thanks


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Berlioz said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> When my trusty Gaggia Classic packed up after 12 years service, I took the opportunity to splash out on the machine I have long coveted. The Europiccola.
> 
> ...


1. Mahlkonig EK43

2. Anything light roasted.

EK and La Pavoni make an unlikely pairing but one that seems to work very well. I made a video recently https://youtu.be/UwVd6t5sWek.

At a more realistic budget, look at something like a Mazzer Super Jolly, Compak K6, Eureka Mignon or Zenith. Basically have a good look in the for sale section and have a think what your budget is.


----------



## Berlioz (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, I'll have a look at your vid later.

The Eureka is certainly at the front of my thinking at the moment. Budget is £300 tops and footprint and size is an issue, hence my leaning to the Mignon.

I will certainly try to look at lighter roasts. I am currently using Italian Job from Rave. It's a bean I know well so it's helping dial things in for the lever. I have around 0.6 of a Kilo left of it, then I'll be looking to try some others.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Lighter roasts are just personal preference. I don't like roasters that are dark in appearance and have oils showing on the outer surface. I'm not saying these won't work with your Europiccola. You should try a load of different coffees, roasters, origins and roast profiles to find which ones you like most.


----------



## Berlioz (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm looking forward to doing just that. One of the best things, about such a different machine, is that everything about coffee feels new again.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

From my own experience, the europiccola takes some getting used to. It is quite sensitive to changes in grind consistency - so i would recommend finding a bean that you like and not changing it too often. Having said that, even the same bean can give varying result depending on humidity, ambient temperature etc.

Initially i used a mignon. These grinders can be quite messy and clumpy at the best of times - and with the portafilter of the europiccola being of a smaller diameter, I usually created a bit of a mess! Suggest you invest inf some sort of dosing funnel or contact @Norvin on this forum to make you a customised funnel - it will save you on the cleaning up!

And if you are planning on steaming milk there is another forum member who has made single hole tips for the steam wand - which are a big improvement on the supplied tip!

Best of luck - they are brilliant once you get the hang of them


----------



## Berlioz (Jun 8, 2017)

RDC8 said:


> From my own experience, the europiccola takes some getting used to. It is quite sensitive to changes in grind consistency - so i would recommend finding a bean that you like and not changing it too often. Having said that, even the same bean can give varying result depending on humidity, ambient temperature etc.
> 
> Initially i used a mignon. These grinders can be quite messy and clumpy at the best of times - and with the portafilter of the europiccola being of a smaller diameter, I usually created a bit of a mess! Suggest you invest inf some sort of dosing funnel or contact @Norvin on this forum to make you a customised funnel - it will save you on the cleaning up!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply, some good tips there. You are not kidding about the sensitivity to grind. lol


----------



## John T (Dec 4, 2014)

As I only make two or three shots a day I use a Lido E, designed specifically for espresso.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I have a La Cimabli Magnum which is great, cheap second hand but may be out of your footprint. I also like lighter single origin roasts.

It does take time to get used to it but once you do it is definitely worth it.

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

I've got a super jolly, and for coffee African light roasts the fruits you get in the cup will astound you


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mine's paired with a Mazzer Major, which isn't that much bigger than an SJ sizewise. It does however have much larger burrs. They can be acquired well in your budget and modded for single dosing.

I 'upgraded' from a Classic as well and haven't regretted it. Fill it with either Volvic or Ashbeck and switch to a single hole steam tip if you already don't have one.


----------



## Berlioz (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. Still messing around with grind and tamp. I'm going to pick up some lighter roast Columbian from Papercup in Glasgow tomorrow and see how that goes.


----------



## Buzza (Oct 18, 2013)

Congratulations.. great machine ..


----------

